# angelschein prüfung schwerer geworden?



## mostyle (22. Juni 2008)

tag zusammen,
ich habe vor knapp 10 jahren mal versucht den angelschein zu machen, war gerade 14 geworden und bin  durchgefallen.
jetzt 10 jahre später starte ich einen neuen versuch, und wollte mal wissen ob sich in der zeit  an der prüfung was grundlegendes verändert hat?
dsa ich denke das ich die prüfung mittlerweile mit ein wenig übung bestehen würde....|supergri

mfg...


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: angelschein prüfung schwerer geworden?*

Welches Bundesland? #c


----------



## mostyle (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: angelschein prüfung schwerer geworden?*

sorry.... NRW.
ich frage mich auch ob ich nicht sicherheitshalber an einem vorbereitungskurs teilnehme.
konnte nur nirgends finden was der so im schnitt kostet??


----------



## N_S Dakota (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: angelschein prüfung schwerer geworden?*

Im Schnitt liegen die Kursgebühren im Bereich von 100 EURONEN.

Ansonsten empfiehlt sich für NRW & Nieder Sachsen die Übungslektionen 
auf FANGPLATZ.DE 

Praktisch sowie Theoretischprüfungsfragen finden sich dort 
Gebührenfrei zur Prüfungsvorbereitung. 

Alle Fachgebiete, Fischkunde, Spezielle Fischkunde, Gewässerkunde,
Gerätekunde und immer wieder gefürchtete Gesetzeskunde im
Multiplechoise Verfahren. Antworten sind also wie in der Prüfung anzukreutzen und sind 
sofort nach der Prüfung im Endergebnis zu begutachtet ob richtig oder falsch gekreuzt.

Meiner Meinung eine Kostenlose aber absolut erstklassige Begleitung zur Prüfungsvorbereitung !


Gruß


----------



## mostyle (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: angelschein prüfung schwerer geworden?*

also würde das reichen als vorbereitung und ich kann ir das geld sparen?!
jetzt habe ich gerade in einem anderen forum eine unterhaltung mitbekommen die sich auch um die prüfung drehte, und da wollte einer die prüfungs fragen sowie die fische die abgefragt werden dem anderem zuschicken!
werden immer die selben fragebögen in der prüfung ausgeteilt?
(kann ic h mir ja kaum vorstellen)!!!

edit: ich war soeben auf der seite FANGPLATZ.de muss ich da registriert sein um zu üben ich konnte unter der kategorie prüfung, nur eine erklärung finden, nich aber das lernprogramm!


----------



## mostyle (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: angelschein prüfung schwerer geworden?*

wie ist das eigentlich mit den angelvereinen, kann ich da schon mitglied werden ohne den schein zu besitzen? die nächste prüfung ist ja erst im november, das heißt den ganzen sommer noch abwarten


----------



## N_S Dakota (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: angelschein prüfung schwerer geworden?*

Ja sieht so aus ! In der Regel der Fälle setzen Die Angelvereine den 
Bundesfischeeischein als Aufnahmebedingung vorraus. 

Zu Fangplatz.de anmelden mußt du dich schon aber alles passiert sofort.
Nach der anmeldung bekommst du eine E-Mail mit dem link zu fangplatz.de 
damit hast du innherhalb von 5 minuten vollen zugriff auf die Prüfungsfragen. 
Aber mach dir keinen Kopf mit der Anmeldung ist der Käse aber schon geschnitten. 

Ansonsten solltest du unbedingt ein Lehrbuch zur Hand nehmen meine Empfehlung 

http://www.amazon.de/Arbeitsbuch-Fischerpr%C3%BCfung-Mit-allen-Pr%C3%BCfungsfragen/dp/3784330363/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1214142735&sr=1-2

Meine Prüfung liegt nicht all zu weit zurück und diese Buch hat mir Umfassend alle
Fragen beantwortet und mir sogar die Angst vor der Prüfung genommen. 
Am Ende bin ich mit Freude in die Prüfung da ich wusste das ich bestens vorbereitet bin. 

Zu den Prüfungsfragen kann ich dich beruhigen die Fragen im Arbeitsbuch und auf 
Fangplatz.de sind auf den neuesten Stand der Dinge. 
Ich bin ohne Vorbereitungslehrgang in die Prüfung und habe mit Pauken und Trompeten 
Bestanden und seit dem wieder begeisterter Petri Jünger.


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: angelschein prüfung schwerer geworden?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111402

die ersten 2 Seiten erklären fast alles


----------



## mostyle (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: angelschein prüfung schwerer geworden?*

danke danke, aber noch mal zu meiner eigentlichen frage ist die prüfung schwerder geworden, in den letzten 10 jahren?


----------



## mostyle (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: angelschein prüfung schwerer geworden?*

noch mal zu fangplatz.de ich habe mich angemeldet, kann aber den fragebogen nicht finden. habe unter prüfungen nachgeschaut, da habe ich nur das gleiche vorgefunden wie unangemeldete besucher..


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: angelschein prüfung schwerer geworden?*

http://www.asv-nienborg.de/Fischerpruefung/Fischerpruefung-NRW/Fischerpruefung-NRW.html

Ob sie schwerer geworden ist kan ich Dir nicht sagen aber im oben genannten Link sind alle momentanen Prüfungsfragen aus der Theorie enthalten, ohne jegliche Anmeldung.


----------



## Zanderfreunde-Gla (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: angelschein prüfung schwerer geworden?*

Ob eine Prüfung "schwerer" geworden ist, hängt vom subjektivem Empfinden ab. Ich meine nein.

Vereine nehmen in der Regel nur auf, wenn Du die Prüfung bestanden hast. Ausserdem nehmen viele Vereine auch nur zum 1.1. auf. Das reduziert die Verwaltungskosten. Trotzdem solltest Du nachfragen, denn manche Verein machen manchmal auch Ausnahmen (gegen eine kleine Spende z.B.).

Zwangsweise musst Du aber nicht bis November warten, denn es gibt immer wieder Kreise und Städte, die auch zwischendurch Prüfungen in NRW abnehmen. Dort musst Du Dich dann nur anmelden und von Deiner Stadt / Kreis eine Freistellungsbescheinigung (ca. 15€) besorgen. Dann darfst Du auch dort die Prüfung machen. 
Je nach dem wie "helle" Du bist, reicht Fangplatz aus. Meine Frau hat es nur mit fangplatz, also ohne Kurs geschafft und das beim ersten Versuch.

Aus welcher Stadt kommst Du?


----------



## mostyle (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: angelschein prüfung schwerer geworden?*

ich komme aus krefeld, bei fangplatz und bei dem anderen link von denni lo, ist schon gut was zum üben vorhanden, was mir aber noch fehlt sind die fische! damals hatte ich karten mit allen ca. 40 fischen drauf. um sie wiederzhuerkennen, und die laichzeiten usw. zu kennen. 
wenn mir jemand noch nen link dazu geben könnte denke ich habe ich genug zum üben, eventuell noch ein buch und dann passt das schon denk ich....


----------



## Zanderfreunde-Gla (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: angelschein prüfung schwerer geworden?*

Die Fischkarten gibt es u.A. beim L.F.V.

lfv-westfalen.de

Ansonsten kenne ich keinen offiziellen Link. Wenn Du aber einen Verein in der Nähe hast, wird Dir dieser sicherlich helfen können, denn nach meinem Wissen werden die Fischkarten von jedem Verband als Schulungsmaterial ausgegeben.


----------



## Checco (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: angelschein prüfung schwerer geworden?*

Wenn du auf Fangplatz.de die Fragen geübt hast sollte die Theorie wohl recht relaxt sein, die Fischtafeln kosten glaub ich ein paar Euro und ne Angel zusammen legen ist auch net so schwer, wird auch bei Fangplatz gezeigt.
Sonst machst du nen Kurs und wenn du dann durchfällst bist du das selber Schuld, daß ist dann schon fast fahrlässig.#h


----------



## flasha (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: angelschein prüfung schwerer geworden?*

Ich habe folgende Fischkarten zum lernen genommen:

http://mark-brand.de/assets/images/F...rte_Teil_1.jpg
http://mark-brand.de/assets/images/F...rte_Teil_2.jpg


----------



## Ag3nt (29. September 2008)

*AW: angelschein prüfung schwerer geworden?*



flasha schrieb:


> Ich habe folgende Fischkarten zum lernen genommen:
> 
> http://mark-brand.de/assets/images/F...rte_Teil_1.jpg
> http://mark-brand.de/assets/images/F...rte_Teil_2.jpg



Danke für die Bilder. Hab am Mitwoch meine Prüfung. Bin schon total aufgeregt.

:m


----------



## Steffen1896 (30. September 2008)

*AW: angelschein prüfung schwerer geworden?*

Hallo allerseits#h
schließe mich hier mal an dann brauch ich nicht extra ein neues Thema erstellen.
Ich lege im Januar meine Prüfung in Nds ab. Habe schon tüchtig bei Fangplatz.de geübt und auch mein Buch mit Prüfungsfragen gelesen.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Fragen bei Fangplatz.de aktuell sind?
Es kommt mir vor als wären in meinem Buch mehr Fragen zur Auswahl.
Dank euch
Steffen


----------



## Ag3nt (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angelschein prüfung schwerer geworden?*



Steffen1896 schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits#h
> schließe mich hier mal an dann brauch ich nicht extra ein neues Thema erstellen.
> Ich lege im Januar meine Prüfung in Nds ab. Habe schon tüchtig bei Fangplatz.de geübt und auch mein Buch mit Prüfungsfragen gelesen.
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Fragen bei Fangplatz.de aktuell sind?
> ...




Also bei uns in Hamburg haben wir ein Heft erhalten "Der richtige Weg zum Petri Heil". Dieses hab ich einfach Kapitel für Kapitel gelernt und hab am Mitwoch mit 58 von 60 Punkten bestanden. Ist nicht so schwer wie gedacht. Aber schau dir umbedingt die Fragen deines Hefts an (ich habs vom Angelverein erhalten für 7 Euro).

Beste Grüße


----------

